# Found Pigeon



## lgg&seg (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello,

I need some help. I am at work and I was summoned to the back to find a pigeon on the ground, he can't fly and he was about to be eaten by a cat. I had him boxed up and plan on taking him home. I own several reptiles and two big dogs (they do not take kindly to birds) I am not sure what to do, but I can't leave him here. I would like to help him and set him free, but I have very little money ( not sure how much a vet bill will cost) and I do have 3yr old twin boys, who will of course want to hold him.
Lissa
I am in the Burbank Calif. area


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

lgg&seg said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need some help. I am at work and I was summoned to the back to find a pigeon on the ground, he can't fly and he was about to be eaten by a cat. I had him boxed up and plan on taking him home. I own several reptiles and two big dogs (they do not take kindly to birds) I am not sure what to do, but I can't leave him here. I would like to help him and set him free, but I have very little money ( not sure how much a vet bill will cost) and I do have 3yr old twin boys, who will of course want to hold him.
> Lissa
> I am in the Burbank Calif. area


Is the pigeon a feral or banded? Not sure if we have any members close to Burbank or not. Sounds like maybe this is a young baby bird maybe? Hard to tell from the description. Any chance of pictures?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

One of our moderators is in Lake Forest, CA. Is that too far from you? She would take the bird I'm sure if it can be gotten to her some how.


----------



## lgg&seg (Dec 8, 2008)

The bird does look young. I am not sure where Lake Forrest is, but I would be willing to try to get the bird over there. Can your person contact me. I am leaving work around 4:40pm today.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

lgg&seg said:


> The bird does look young. I am not sure where Lake Forrest is, but I would be willing to try to get the bird over there. Can your person contact me. I am leaving work around 4:40pm today.


Her name is Terry Whatley. You can try calling her. 949-584-6686. I THINK that is her cell phone. It's 3:40 now there, right? Got an hour..........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's Terry's page on the forum. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?u=136


----------



## lgg&seg (Dec 8, 2008)

Lovebirds,

Well, maybe we can try again tomorrow. I printed out the info on the basic needs of a found pigeon. I will take him home tonight and hopefully do right by him. He is super cute. I will try and get some pictures uploaded tomorrow. Should I where gloves with him. The co-worker that found him was holding him and he didn't seam to be aggressive at all. 
Lissa


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

lgg&seg said:


> Lovebirds,
> 
> Well, maybe we can try again tomorrow. I printed out the info on the basic needs of a found pigeon. I will take him home tonight and hopefully do right by him. He is super cute. I will try and get some pictures uploaded tomorrow. Should I where gloves with him. The co-worker that found him was holding him and he didn't seam to be aggressive at all.
> Lissa


No, you don't need to use gloves. Just use usual precautions, wash hands after handling, etc..........Did you send Terry your phone number? She's a rehabber and stays VERY busy..........when she gets my message and reads this thread, she'll want to get in touch with you.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Igg & Seg -

I work/live in the Camarillo/Thousand Oaks area. Depending on where you are, I may be closer or more convenient than Terry....you can e-mail me at [email protected] if you do not touch base with Terry or decide it is easier to get the bird to me....

Is it injured or just young and vulnerable? Does it have all its feathers or still some yellow tufts on its head? Approximating the age may help drive the treatment!

Thx. for picking it up...whatever you can provide has got to be better than ending up a cat's dinner!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Lissa! Just now seeing your message. I'm happy to help, and I see that Kippermom has offered to help too. It's just a matter of which of us is closer to you or easier for you to get to. Thank you so much for assisting this pigeon! The phone # posted for me is correct and is my cell # if you need or care to call.

I'd be about 55 miles south of you via I-5. Kippermom would be closer mileage wise. 

Another option is the Pasadena Humane Society which is really close to you .. about 12-15 miles. If you decide to go the Humane Society route, make every effort to personally speak with Veronica on the Wildlife Desk and tell her that Terry Whatley referred you. I can't guarantee the bird won't get euthanized at the Humane Society, but if you are able to speak with Veronica, there's a good chance she will help out as she knows I will be willing to ultimately take over care of the bird.

I also know of two other possibilities .. one in Northridge and one in West Covina.

I'd feel much better if the bird could get to me or to Kippermom, but if that isn't possible, then there are some alternatives.

Terry


----------



## lgg&seg (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Terry,

Thank you so much for contacting me. I did get in touch with Diane in Thousand Oaks which is a lot closer to me, However I am waiting for her to get back in contact with me, if for some reason she can't take him/or her I will make is down to you. I don't want to chance him being euthanized down at the shelter. I have never been this close to a pigeon, they are pretty incredible. He looks right into your eye and is so curious. He definitely wants to live. Boy, this would sound crazy to someone else, but I am sure you understand.

Thanks Again,
Lissa


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

lgg&seg said:


> Hi Terry,
> 
> Thank you so much for contacting me. I did get in touch with Diane in Thousand Oaks which is a lot closer to me, However I am waiting for her to get back in contact with me, if for some reason she can't take him/or her I will make is down to you. I don't want to chance him being euthanized down at the shelter. I have never been this close to a pigeon, they are pretty incredible. He looks right into your eye and is so curious. He definitely wants to live. *Boy, this would sound crazy to someone else, but I am sure you understand.*
> Thanks Again,
> Lissa


*We do understand, trust me.* Any one with half a heart that spends any amount of time with these birds, begins to see what we see. Too sad that most don't have time to stop and take the time.
Glad you're getting some help with this little one.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

FYI..I am meeting Lissa half way between our homes this evening to retrieve the bird from her. I will advise as to its condition when I get a chance to handle it. 

I have two or three rescued ferals about ready to release and, assuming this one is healthy, will hold them until this one is ready so they can all join a local flock at the same time.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

kippermom said:


> FYI..I am meeting Lissa half way between our homes this evening to retrieve the bird from her. I will advise as to its condition when I get a chance to handle it.
> 
> I have two or three rescued ferals about ready to release and, assuming this one is healthy, will hold them until this one is ready so they can all join a local flock at the same time.


thats great, don't forget pictures.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

kippermom said:


> FYI..I am meeting Lissa half way between our homes this evening to retrieve the bird from her. I will advise as to its condition when I get a chance to handle it.
> 
> I have two or three rescued ferals about ready to release and, assuming this one is healthy, will hold them until this one is ready so they can all join a local flock at the same time.


THANK YOU!! I was wondering what was going on, but figured with the time difference, you gals had it all under control and I was "worried" for nothing. Can't wait for an update.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so glad this has worked out! Thank you Lissa for all your efforts to help the bird and to Kippermom for taking in yet another needy one! You ladies are just the best!

Terry


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

*mission accomplished - update*

I met Lissa and retrieved the bird. It is a gray feral, small/lite and likely young, though fully feathered. Prominent keel, and Lissa said it had not had food or water since she took it in. I checked it over and found no injuries. The mouth looks clear. No discharge...bright eyes...the general "once over". She is resting in a cage with a heating pad on low covering 1/2 the floor....she started eating seed immediately and even had a small poop. I have tucked her in for the night and will check her out more thoroughly tomorrow. So far so good.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

kippermom said:


> I met Lissa and retrieved the bird. It is a gray feral, small/lite and likely young, though fully feathered. Prominent keel, and Lissa said it had not had food or water since she took it in. I checked it over and found no injuries. The mouth looks clear. No discharge...bright eyes...the general "once over". She is resting in a cage with a heating pad on low covering 1/2 the floor....she started eating seed immediately and even had a small poop. I have tucked her in for the night and will check her out more thoroughly tomorrow. So far so good.


Thanks, Kippermom! You ARE the BEST!

Looking forward to updates when you can! 

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I think this bird is now home with Kippermom.

Terry


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

*AM report*

AM report...she ate, she drank...she seems just fine. I named her Lissa in honor of her rescuer and sure hope she turns out to be a hen! I am not sure why she was on the ground, maybe just too young to fly well...I will keep her isolated for a few weeks, worm her and get some weight on her then let her into the flight pen and see if she has any problems that are not now apparent.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad to hear she is eating and doing better.

Sometimes they just won't wean when the parents keep them stuffed, so she may have just learned to eat the seed out of NEED when she got really hungry.

Thanks for taking good care of her and for the AM report.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

*band tailed pigeon*

Terry..if my e-mail is working, I have PMd you about this bird..turns out I am pretty sure it is a band-tailed. Need direction. thx.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

kippermom said:


> Terry..if my e-mail is working, I have PMd you about this bird..turns out I am pretty sure it is a band-tailed. Need direction. thx.


Just PM'ed you back! 

Terry


----------



## cats6birds4 (Oct 4, 2003)

Hi Kippermom and Terry,

I just saw this post, if you still need help with the band-tailed, I'd be happy to take him/her. ( I'm a rehabber in Ventura. )

Kippermom, maybe we can network on other pigeons, since we are close to each other. Give me a call anytime!

Beth (805)320-2438


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

cats6birds4 said:


> Hi Kippermom and Terry,
> 
> I just saw this post, if you still need help with the band-tailed, I'd be happy to take him/her. ( I'm a rehabber in Ventura. )
> 
> ...


Thanks, Beth! I hope Kippermom will get in touch with you though it turns out that this pigeon is not a band tailed. The legs and feet are pink and not the yellow of a band tailed.

Terry


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I WILL be calling Beth as I need a place to do releases of ferals after they have recovered here...I am running out of room and some of these birds are ready to be released..weather, circumstances and location permitted...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

kippermom said:


> I WILL be calling Beth as I need a place to do releases of ferals after they have recovered here...I am running out of room and some of these birds are ready to be released..weather, circumstances and location permitted...


Sounds good, Kippermom. Beth is a lovely person as is her husband. We've met a couple of times, and I have very much enjoyed my time with these two terrific humans. Ask her about our trip to the local duck pond down here .. 

Terry


----------

